# Whole Fennel Seed recalled in over 24 states for Salmonella risk



## daveomak.fs (Jul 24, 2019)

*Whole Fennel Seed recalled in over 24 states for Salmonella risk*
By Kelsey M. Mackin on July 24, 2019


Mountain Rose Herbs (MRH) of Eugene, Oregon is recalling all sizes ranging from 4-oz. to 50-lbs. of its ‘Fennel Seed Whole’ Lot #25031, because they have the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella, according to a recall notice posted on the FDA’s website.

“The recalled fennel seeds were sold directly to customers who ordered from mountainroseherbs.com, purchased at the company’s retail shop in Eugene, Oregon, or placed mail orders by phone or fax,” the recall notice said.







The recalled product was also distributed to vitamin and health food stores in Arizona, California, Colorado, Florida, Illinois, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Montana, North Carolina, Nebraska, New Mexico, New York, Ohio, Oregon, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Virginia, Vermont, Washington, West Virginia and to one consignee in Canada. According to the recall notice, it is possible MRH customers also resold the affected whole fennel seeds to their own clientele.

The recalled fennel seed product comes in clear plastic or poly-woven bag marked with lot number “25031,” which is located on the principal display panel on the lower left of the label. The affected product has been sold and distributed between April 2019 through July 18, 2019.

The potential for contamination was noted after testing by the company revealed the presence of Salmonella in a portion of its active inventory. “Production of the product has been suspended while MRH continues our investigation,” the recall notice said.

*About Salmonella infections*
Anyone who has eaten any of the implicated whole fennel seed and developed symptoms of Salmonella infection should seek medical attention and tell their doctors about their possible exposure. Anyone who has recently eaten fennel seed products at a restaurant and developed symptoms should take the same precautions.

Symptoms usually include fever, diarrhea that is often bloody, nausea, vomiting, and abdominal pain. Infections from Salmonella bacteria can become very serious, and are sometimes fatal.

Those at highest risk of serious infection include young children, frail or elderly people, and others with weakened immune systems such as cancer patients or transplant recipients. In rare circumstances, infection from Salmonella can result in the organism getting into the bloodstream and producing more severe illnesses such as arterial infections, endocarditis, and arthritis.

_*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News, click here.)*_


----------

